# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Vehicle Simulator > Έτοιμα πλοία >  ε/γ- ο/γ Blue Star 1 & 2- BLUE STAR FERRIES  (vehicle simulator)

## GiorgosVitz

Μπορείτε να κατεβάζεται τα πλοία πατώντας εδώ

467.jpg

----------


## aetos33

Καλησπέρα ευχαριστούμε για τα όμορφα δημιουργήματα, μια ερώτηση παιδιά,το έβαλα κανονικά στο παιχνίδι παιζή ,αλλα δεν μου ανοίγει κανονικά η πόρτα του γκαράζ,μέχρι τι μέση ανοίγει ,τι δεν κάνω καλά ,ευχάριστο

----------


## george123

Δεν είναι ότι δε κάνεις κάτι καλά. Το πρόβλημα είναι "κατασκευαστικό"  :Fat:  όπως λέμε. Το πλοίο είναι συμβατό με τη τελευταία έκδοση του παιχνιδιού.

----------


## GiorgosVitz

Καλημέρα και με συγχωρείτε για την καθυστερημενη απάντηση. Το πρόβλημα έχει να κάνει με τη συμβατότητα του μοντέλου με την έκδοση του παιχνιδιού. Λογικά έχεις παλαιότερη έκδοση από την 2.5.8 γι' αυτό έχεις αυτό το πρόβλημα. Όλα τα πλοία που σχεδιάζουμε είναι συμβατά με την 2.5.8 και με νεότερες εκδόσεις. Προφανώς και το πρόβλημα δεν είναι κατασκευαστικο, λοιπόν.

----------

